# Noong unang panahon



## Inglip

Noong unang panahon

When first time is literal I think. What does this mean? I have a rough understanding, it means something like - In the olden times. But what is a more literal translation?


----------



## DotterKat

The phrase is purposefully vague for literary effect and therefore striving for a literal translation is counterintuitive. You already had it right with *in olden times*. It is meant to refer to a non-specific time in the distant past, as nebulous as *once upon a time*, _*in the days of yore*_, *in days bygone* or _*in ancient times*_.

A strictly literal translation is nonsensical.


----------



## Inglip

Oh ok. It's just for effect. I thought maybe I miss read a literal translation and it meant something a bit different. 

Thanks


----------

